# Wago 750-873 mit CoDeSys programmieren



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Hi,
Es kann sein dass ich nicht grüdnlich genug oder mit den richtigen suchbegriffen gegoogled habe, aber ich hab keine infos gefunden, wie ich meinen 750-873 Feldbuskoppler in Codesys einbinden soll, oder wie ich in der Lage bin programme/Web visu direkt auf dem gerät zu speichern....
Ich hab die Laufzeit für pfc200 und pfc100 steuerungen entdeckt, aber ich gaube das bringt mir nichts.

Ich würde mir die zusätzliche raspberry pi laufzeit gerne sparen, wenn das möglich wäre...
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2020)

Das geht gar nicht, den kannst Du "nur" mit IO-Pro von WAGO programmieren, welches aber auf Codesys basiert.


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Und IO-Pro ist ziemlich teuer.... Ich glaub da geb ich lieber 50€ für ne raspi lizenz aus und binde das per modbus tcp ein...

Oder gibts IO-Pro auch so schulungslizenzen günstig?


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2020)

Es gab mal Starterkits, aber da ist dann auch wieder eine CPU bei. Ansonsten könntest Du es noch in der Bucht probieren.


----------



## Tobsucht (4 Dezember 2020)

Generell muss man zwischen CoDeSys 2.3 und CODESYS 3.x unterscheiden.
Die Runtime für den Raspberry Pi und PFC200 con CODESYS laufen nur unter CODESYS 3.5.
Wago bietet als Programmierumgebung Wago IO Pro 32 basierend auf CoDeSys 2.2, Wago IO Pro CAA basierend auf CoDeSys 2.3 und e!Cockpit basierend auf CODESYS 3.5 an.
Diese Umgebungen kosten Geld. Im Beispiel von Wago IO Pro CAA mit der Artikelnummer 759-333 liegt der Listenpreis bei 375,50€. Hier kann man auch die Version mit Wago Service Kabel für den gleichen Preis erwerben (759-333/000-923).
Nur der PFC100 und PFC200 untersützt CODESYS 3.5 und e!Cockpit.

Also entweder von CODESYS eine kostenlose Programmierumgebung und für jede Laufzeitumgebung eine Lizenz kaufen.
Oder die Wago Programmierumgebung kaufen und die Lizenz ist in den Geräten schon enthalten.

Beim Wago IO Pro CAA muss auch bedacht werden, dass sehr viele fertige Bibliotheken mitliefert werden. Die Programmierer müssen auch bezahlt werden. Und dafür reicht es, Wago IO Pro CAA nur einmal zu kaufen.
Und der Support von Wago ist kostenlos. bei CODESYS ist der Support kostenpflichtig.


Grüße


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Okay, der Gedanke war nur dass ich codesys schon unter wine am laufen habe und e! Cocpit/IO-Pro meines Wissens garnicht läuft.
Bei mir kommt dann zu den 370€ noch ne 240€ Windows Lizenz.

Momentan hab ich auch nur einen raspberry pi als soft CPU im Einsatz.

Nichts desto trotz werde ich mir ne wago programmierumgebung kaufen, wenn ich an nen Windows laptop oder so komme.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

Mal anders gefragt:
Was willst du mit dem 873 überhaupt machen?

Wago IO Pro wird nicht mehr großartig weiter entwickelt.

Wenn du einen Raspi mit Codesys hast, dann wäre es doch einfacher auf der Schiene zu bleiben und Hardware über Modbus TCP anzubinden.
Also den 873 als reinen Koppler betreiben (keine Ahnung ob das geht) oder eben einen von Codesys unterstützten Feldbuskoppler kaufen.


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Gibt keine von codesys unterstützten koppler. Die Ich hab nur gesehen, dass der koppler ein bisschen Programmspeicher hat und ein bisschen Platz für die Web visu.

Hatte überlegt den weitgehend standalone zu betreiben, da das Ding hauptsächlich nur relais steuert und ei is paar taster hat. 

(zumindest im Moment.)

Wenn da mehr Logik laufen soll, würde ich den raspi als CPU nehmen und den nur als modbus tcp Adapter einsetzen.... 


Da aber auch die Frage wie? Ich bin zu doof

Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Gibt keine von codesys unterstützten koppler.



Sagt wer?

In der Beschreibung im Codesys Shop zur Raspi-Runtime steht:


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte verstanden, ich soll mir nen wago koppler kaufen der von codesys unterstützt wird, die gibt's aber nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich hatte verstanden, ich soll mir nen wago koppler kaufen der von codesys unterstützt wird, die gibt's aber nicht



Das stimmt schlichtweg nicht.
Schau dir mal das Video ab 2:34min an
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MeQBfQObgk


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

In dem Video wird aber auch nur der koppler als koppler benutzt und kein Programm direkt auf dem koppler geladen, so wie ich das ursprünglich wollte.

Über modbus tcp ansprechen ist nicht das große Problem. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

der WAGO 750-873 ist kein Koppler, sondern ein Controller:

Koppler = "Dumm", koppelt die I/Os an den Bus
Controller = Kontrolliert: Kann Programm enthalten. Kann aber auch als Koppler u.U. "dumm" eingesetzt werden.



In CoDeSys 2.3 ist er zumindest gelistet...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2020)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> der WAGO 750-873 ist kein Koppler, sondern ein Controller:


Er ist genaugenommen beides, er hat etwas Speicher für SPS-Programme, kann aber auch als Koppler eingesetzt werden.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 51933
> 
> In CoDeSys 2.3 ist er zumindest gelistet...


Ist das denn natives Codesys?


----------



## holgermaik (4 Dezember 2020)

Nein. Ist Wago IO CAA


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Außerdem hab ich codesys 3.5... Ist also nur so semi hilfreich....

Ich werd ihn dann wohl als koppler benutzen. (zumindest bis ich mir wago IO-Pro leisten kann) 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Dezember 2020)

Dann hast Du wohl keine Chance...
steht auch auf der Produktseite:


ProgrammierumgebungWAGO-I/O-PRO V2.3 (basierend auf CODESYS V2.3)


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2020)

Ich werd mir das kaufen, muss aber als Student ein bisschen sparen bis ich mir das leisten kann.

Bis dahin werd ich mir mit einem von den sps hats vom raspi und dem koppler begnügen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------

